# Protected Species Detection



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

Shows some Mals and their use in Africa to find protected species contraband that poachers to smuggle.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/africa/09/22/dogs.sniff.out.poachers/index.html


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Great article/video Jenna! Thanks for sharing! Looks like Rhino horn is more lucrative than drugs 

I did find it a bit ironic that the opening ad on the video was for a bank in Nigeria. Crime capitol of Africa ](*,) I just need to go over and pick up my million dollar inheritance. LMAO


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> I just need to go over and pick up my million dollar inheritance. LMAO


Candy,

You don't need to go over there and pick up your inheritance.
Just give them your bank account number and they'll direct deposit it for you ;-)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Candy,
> 
> You don't need to go over there and pick up your inheritance.
> Just give them your bank account number and they'll direct deposit it for you ;-)


Thomas,

I'd rather give them YOURS and we'll just share, ok :lol:


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice article. Always nice to see dogs at work, this time they'r helping their fellow animals. Nigeria has a very high crime rate but i think south africa is a more dangerous place, very high murder rates. I won't deny that we[ i am Nigerian] have a high rate of internet crimes but when i think deeply i realised that the whites being duped are just as greedy as those young Nigerian boys, they know they have no inheritances anywhere but they are blinded by greed and they become victims. I can only hope things will change.

Kindest regards everyone,
Tobi.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry typo error-'REALISE'.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Very nice article. Always nice to see dogs at work, this time they'r helping their fellow animals. Nigeria has a very high crime rate but i think south africa is a more dangerous place, very high murder rates. I won't deny that we[ i am Nigerian] have a high rate of internet crimes but when i think deeply i realised that the whites being duped are just as greedy as those young Nigerian boys, they know they have no inheritances anywhere but they are blinded by greed and they become victims. I can only hope things will change.
> 
> Kindest regards everyone,
> Tobi.


Hi Tobi,

My apology from a armchair quarterback who has never visited Africa. We have a friend who is a businessman in So Africa, lives in a beautiful place but from what he says he has barbed wire and Rottweillers surrounding his house to keep criminals out. All I know of Nigeria, of course, is the scam letters. You're right if American's weren't stupid and greedy it would all dry up. 

My son was going to work over there as an inspector for Sasol (?) but then took a job in Saudi Arabia instead. He couldn't wait to fullfill his contract and get the hell out :-o


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Now i understand your concern. Yeah the armed robbery here is somewhat more violent over there, like 5 guys with AK47 rifles and i'm not exaggerating. My comment was mostly on internet fraud. I wonder if those dogs in Nigeria would really bite, people assume that their dogs would bite because its a rott or a GSD etc. 
For the most part you are right though, when i was there i lived in a middle class area so we are less prone to attacks ......still have my two GSDs though...just in case.


----------

